# Assigning X-Session Pro MIDI surface control with Finale 2010?



## om30tools (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi all, I'm struggling to work out how to assign my faders and knobs to midi layers in Finale 2010 so that I can record live automation, e.g. velocity, volume, etc and then dynamics, if that's possible:s

Does anybody know how to do this?

- Thanks


----------

